# which is better? tinctorius vs auratus



## Bodega Bay Aquatics (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello! I am looking to start my first dart frog vivarium and I have narrowed it down to two different ones. I really like both the tinctorius and auratus and I was wondering what's your experience with each and which one is better. I'd be housing them in a 4x2x2 enclosure. Thanks!


----------



## GeneralRaam (Dec 21, 2020)

I personally have no first-hand dart frog experience yet at this point. However, from the knowledge I've absorbed on DB, with 2 x 2 x 4 footprint being LxWxH, I would suggest auratus. They will take advantage of all the useable height within the vivarium. That's not to say tincs will not climb, but they tend to be recommended for a more horizontal footprint.

Best Regards,
Nate


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

A tank that size will work for either species.


----------



## DendroJoris (Apr 13, 2021)

Care doesn't differ that much and they are both hardy beginner species.
From what I've read, some consider auratus a little bit hardier. 

I think you just have to pick the species you like the most from a reputable breeder.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

Personally I find my tincs to be more bold and out more. But for a tank that size you could get a nice group of auratus where with tincs you'd be limited to just a pair once they reach maturity.


----------



## Bodega Bay Aquatics (Mar 5, 2021)

thedudeabides said:


> Personally I find my tincs to be more bold and out more. But for a tank that size you could get a nice group of auratus where with tincs you'd be limited to just a pair once they reach maturity.


Oh, I'm so sorry. I was talking about a 4x2x2 long terrarium. But also kind of a happy mistake because I never knew dart frogs would be happy in that vertical of a terrarium. I lean a bit more towards the tincs in both looks and personality. When you said that I'd be limited to just a pair, is that because of the size of terrarium or is them being in pairs the only option no matter what size the tank is?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodega Bay Aquatics said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry. I was talking about a 4x2x2 long terrarium. But also kind of a happy mistake because I never knew dart frogs would be happy in that vertical of a terrarium. I lean a bit more towards the tincs in both looks and personality. When you said that I'd be limited to just a pair, is that because of the size of terrarium or is them being in pairs the only option no matter what size the tank is?


Tinctorius are best kept in pairs no mather what the tank size.

I'm confused about the tank dimensions, can you post a photo?


----------



## Bodega Bay Aquatics (Mar 5, 2021)

Tijl said:


> Tinctorius are best kept in pairs no mather what the tank size.
> 
> I'm confused about the tank dimensions, can you post a photo?


So I do not have the tank yet but it would be 48 inches long, 24 inches tall, and 24 inches wide. This size is subject to change but this seems like the best size. The measurements would equate to close to 120 gallons. The photo below is a picture that I found online but is the same size.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Perfect for a pair. I keep my adult Tinctorius in nearly the same size of tanks.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

@OP, I'm guessing you're surprised about the recommendations for so few frogs for so much space (from several experienced keepers). Hard to imagine why you'd only put 2 frogs the size of your thumb in a huge tank. 

These frogs have much larger territories in the wild, and most of them (like tincs) will treat whatever size tank we provide as their personal property with no trespassers welcome. The few "group" frogs (like auratus or leucomelas) will be more likely to tolerate other frogs in the space, but even then there can be bullying. I don't provide quite the same accommodations as the generous keepers above, but you'd be surprised how much space one of these little guys can use and patrol.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

If it were me with a tank that size I would go with 5 mints.


----------



## Bodega Bay Aquatics (Mar 5, 2021)

Broseph said:


> @OP, I'm guessing you're surprised about the recommendations for so few frogs for so much space (from several experienced keepers). Hard to imagine why you'd only put 2 frogs the size of your thumb in a huge tank.
> 
> These frogs have much larger territories in the wild, and most of them (like tincs) will treat whatever size tank we provide as their personal property with no trespassers welcome. The few "group" frogs (like auratus or leucomelas) will be more likely to tolerate other frogs in the space, but even then there can be bullying. I don't provide quite the same accommodations as the generous keepers above, but you'd be surprised how much space one of these little guys can use and patrol.


How many auratus could you do in that size?
And would you be saying that if I had a 55g (48x18x18) that I could do the same pair?
Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Bodega Bay Aquatics said:


> How many auratus could you do in that size?
> And would you be saying that if I had a 55g (48x18x18) that I could do the same pair?
> Sorry for all the questions.


Questions are good. Especially coming from an open mind while just starting the process. Nothing worse than the person who already did everything wrong and is looking for strangers on the internet to pat them on the back and tell them everything will be great. /rant

I haven’t kept auratus, but I have leucs and terribilis. Personally, I’d put a group of 5 of either of those frogs in a 4x2x2 viv. And I’d always keep an eye out for bullying.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

Bodega Bay Aquatics said:


> How many auratus could you do in that size?
> And would you be saying that if I had a 55g (48x18x18) that I could do the same pair?
> Sorry for all the questions.


If your set on Auratus, I keep Green and Blacks and kept a breeding trio 1.2 in a 18x18x24 without problems. Your tank is just about twice that so I would say 6. Although earlier you said your tank was 48X24X24 then I would say 7 or even 8.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to recommend Costa Rican green and black auratus. They can be kept in groups, unlike tincs, and the Costa Ricans are very bold. In that size tank you could easily do four frogs. I might even do 5 or 6 depending on how well you utilize your space. With multiple substrate levels and plenty of branches and large plants for climbing and providing visual barriers, I'd be comfortable housing 4-6 auratus in a tank that size.


----------



## Lincoln B (Jan 29, 2021)

I have a group of 5 phyllobates Uraba Bicolors in my 48"x18"21" and I really like them. 2 questions about the tank, are you planning on water proofing the wood in the tank? And have you thought about drilling a bulk head in the bottom for drainage?


----------



## Bodega Bay Aquatics (Mar 5, 2021)

Lincoln B said:


> I have a group of 5 phyllobates Uraba Bicolors in my 48"x18"21" and I really like them. 2 questions about the tank, are you planning on water proofing the wood in the tank? And have you thought about drilling a bulk head in the bottom for drainage?


Actually, yes...and yes. I attached a video that was the overall design I was going for. 
Easy DIY Plywood Reptile Enclosures - YouTube


----------



## Bodega Bay Aquatics (Mar 5, 2021)

jeffkruse said:


> If your set on Auratus, I keep Green and Blacks and kept a breeding trio 1.2 in a 18x18x24 without problems. Your tank is just about twice that so I would say 6. Although earlier you said your tank was 48X24X24 then I would say 7 or even 8.


Thanks! Could you keep multiple varieties of the auratus or does it depend?


----------



## Bodega Bay Aquatics (Mar 5, 2021)

jeffkruse said:


> If your set on Auratus, I keep Green and Blacks and kept a breeding trio 1.2 in a 18x18x24 without problems. Your tank is just about twice that so I would say 6. Although earlier you said your tank was 48X24X24 then I would say 7 or even 8.


What size tank would you recommend for having 2-3 of the tincs?


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

Bodega Bay Aquatics said:


> What size tank would you recommend for having 2-3 of the tincs?


18"x18"x18" min.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

Bodega Bay Aquatics said:


> Thanks! Could you keep multiple varieties of the auratus or does it depend?


Your not supposed to. Unless you have 20 years in the hobby and don't have to ask the question then it's not advisable.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Bodega Bay Aquatics said:


> Thanks! Could you keep multiple varieties of the auratus or does it depend?


They aren't 'varieties'. They are genetically distinct, sometimes locale-specific morphotypes. They should not be kept together, in part because they will cross-breed and yield unidentifiable mutts that will, with 100% certainty, find their way into the hands of other keepers, and continue unidentified into the larger hobby, making future morph determinations impossible.


----------

